

Ask HN: What can a CS undergrad from abroad do when visiting NYC for two days? - why-el

Hey friends!<p>I will be visiting NYC tomorrow through Tuesday. I am not from the United States, and I was wondering what cool things can a fellow hacker do around NYC. Any possible meetups that I could attend, or companies that offer visits will be really cool.
======
bthatguy
Read your post and did a search could be a good starting point. Worked for me.
Give this link a try. //lmgtfy.com/?q=hackerspaces+nyc

------
bthatguy
<http://hacking.meetup.com/cities/us/ny/new_york/>

